# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  “Chưa tìm thấy ai làm Đại sứ Du lịch tốt hơn Lý Nhã Kỳ”

## Meoluoi9x

“Dù còn những ý kiến trái chiều trong quá trình Lý Nhã Kỳ đảm nhận vai trò Đại sứ Du lịch Việt Nam nhưng những việc làm tốt của cô ấy thì không thể phủ nhận”, Cục trưởng Cục Hợp tác Quốc tế Bộ VH-TT &DL, ông Nguyễn Văn Tình khẳng định.



Ông Nguyễn Văn Tình, Cục trưởng Cục Hợp tác Quốc tế (Bộ Văn hóa - Thể thao và Du lịch) thứ hai từ trái sang vui sướng tại thời điểm Vịnh Hạ Long chiến thắng
Trao đổi với Dân trí trước thềm hội nghị tổng kết công tác xúc tiến quảng bá hình ảnh Việt Nam (tổ chức chiều ngày hôm nay, 4/1 tại Hà Nội), ông Nguyễn Văn Tình, Cục trưởng Cục Hợp tác Quốc tế Bộ VH-TT &DL khẳng định chưa thấy ai thay thế được Lý Nhã Kỳ làm Đại sứ Du lịch.

“Lý Nhã Kỳ đã hoàn thành tốt nhiệm vụ Đại sứ Du lịch Việt Nam nhiệm kỳ 2011 – 2012 với tư cách là người đầu tiên thực hiện thí điểm mô hình này. Lý Nhã Kỳ được lựa chọn đúng giai đoạn nước rút vận động bầu chọn vịnh Hạ Long, đáp ứng đủ tiêu chí là gương mặt thu hút khán giả và người bầu chọn. Trong quá trình làm Đại sứ Du lịch, Lý Nhã Kỳ đã có nhiều hoạt động ý nghĩa, góp phần hiệu quả vào công tác quảng bá văn hóa du lịch. Lý Nhã Kỳ năng động trong việc đến các trường đại học vận động bình chọn cho vịnh Hạ Long. Sự xuất hiện của Lý Nhã Kỳ tại cuộc vận động Việt Nam đăng cai ASIAD 2019 cũng chiếm được nhiều thiện cảm của bạn bè quốc tế. Hình ảnh của Lý Nhã Kỳ tại các sự kiện hội thảo, vận động mang tầm quốc tế cũng thu hút nhiều sự chú ý”, ông Nguyễn Văn Tình nói.

Theo ông Nguyễn Văn Tình, Lý Nhã Kỳ đã làm tốt vai trò Đại sứ Du lịch và hiện tại chưa tìm thấy ai có thể làm được tốt như Lý Nhã Kỳ. “Dù còn những ý kiến trái chiều trong quá trình Lý Nhã Kỳ đảm nhận vai trò Đại sứ Du lịch Việt Nam nhưng những việc làm tốt của cô ấy thì không thể phủ nhận”, ông Nguyễn Văn Tình khẳng định.

Cũng theo ông Nguyễn Văn Tình, người đảm nhận vai trò Đại sứ Du lịch phải có nhiều điều kiện, thậm chí hi sinh nhiều về thời gian và tiền bạc. Trước Lý Nhã Kỳ, cũng có một vài nghệ sĩ, người nổi tiếng trong nước được “nhắm” đến, tuy nhiên họ không đáp ứng được các điều kiện trên. “Có người không đáp ứng nổi về mặt thời gian đi bất cứ đâu, bất cứ thời điểm nào, thậm chí có người còn đòi cát – sê trong quá trình đảm nhận vai trò Đại sứ Du lịch”, ông Nguyễn Văn Tình cho biết. 



Đại sứ Du lịch Lý Nhã Kỳ cùng sinh viên mừng chiến thắng của vịnh Hạ Long
Khẳng định “Lý Nhã Kỳ đã làm tốt và có thể làm tốt nữa” nếu tiếp tục được đảm nhiệm vai trò Đại sứ Du lịch Việt Nam, nhưng ông Tình cũng cho biết cô có được tiếp tục hay không còn dựa vào sự thông qua của nhiều cấp ngành liên quan cũng như sự đánh giá, bình chọn của giới truyền thông. Tại buổi hội nghị tổng kết công tác xúc tiến quảng bá hình ảnh Việt Nam chiều nay, ngày 4/1; Cục Hợp tác Quốc tế sẽ tổng kết nhiệm kỳ 1 năm Đại sứ Du lịch của Lý Nhã Kỳ và công bố, hướng dẫn, hồ sơ ửng xử Đại sứ Du lịch 2013.

Ông Tình tiết lộ, hiện tại phía Cục Hợp tác Quốc tế đã nhận được hồ sơ ứng cử vào vị trí Đại sứ Du lịch của cô Huỳnh Thị Ngọc Hân. Cô gái gốc Cần Thơ này từng được biết tới với danh hiệu Người đẹp du lịch của cuộc thi Hoa hậu các dân tộc Việt Nam 2011

Hồ sơ ứng cử vị trí Đại sứ Du lịch của Huỳnh Thị Ngọc Hân gửi Cục Hợp tác Quốc tế của Bộ VH-TT&DL trình bày song ngữ Việt – Anh, dày 100 trang, bao gồm thông tin về nhân thân, trình độ chuyên môn, kinh nghiệm làm việc, các thành tựu và giải thưởng đã đạt được trong nước và quốc tế, các công tác xã hội và các chương trình quảng bá văn hóa - du lịch Việt Nam mà bản thân tham gia.

Được biết, Huỳnh Thị Ngọc Hân đang làm việc trong lĩnh vực Quan hệ cộng đồng cho Hội đồng TP Brisbane và làm tư vấn kinh doanh quốc tế tại Australia. Cô có 2 bằng thạc sĩ chuyên ngành Kinh doanh quốc tế và Quan hệ công chúng tại Australia, là Đại sứ sinh viên quốc tế tại thành phố Brisbane (bang Queensland)… 



Người đẹp Huỳnh Thị Ngọc Hân
Ngoài hồ sơ ứng cử của Huỳnh Thị Ngọc Hân, theo một số nguồn tin, Hoa khôi Thể thao Thu Hương – người từng giành giải Á hậu 2 cuộc thi Hoa hậu Quý bà Thế giới 2011 cũng có thể là một trong những ứng cử vào vị trí Đại sứ Du lịch Việt Nam.

Trước câu hỏi, phía Cục Hợp tác Quốc tế đã có kế hoạch gì để đẩy mạnh hơn việc quảng bá văn hóa du lịch, đặc biệt là ý tưởng chiến dịch quảng bá kết hợp với hình ảnh người đảm nhiệm Đại sứ Du lịch? Ông Nguyễn Văn Tình cho biết phía Cục Hợp tác Quốc tế sẽ đưa ra những kế hoạch cụ thể về sau này.

Về clip quảng bá du lịch Việt Nam đang gây sốt trên mạng, nhưng lại do một công ty Hàn Quốc làm chứ không phải Việt Nam, ông Nguyễn Văn Tình chia sẻ: “Đó là một thực tế và phải thừa nhận rằng cả kinh nghiệm, kỹ thuật và kinh phí làm phim quảng cáo của chúng ta chưa tới tầm. Hiện tại, chúng ta chỉ còn biết nỗ lực. Chiều ngày 4/1, chúng tôi cũng sẽ công bố một vài clip quảng bá văn hóa du lịch Việt và xem hiệu ứng khán giả như thế nào…”

_Theo info_

----------

